# Car a Datsun 100A Need Help professional



## waell2006 (Mar 9, 2010)

My name is Waleed from Egypt and happy that I found a forum like this 
I own a car, a Datsun 100 a model 1981 I have a problem some time ago and is unable to be resolved is when you use the light car or the cooling fan or even put a bulb, battery motor impaired, leading to engine shutdown .. and when the disconnect operation dynamo car runs efficiently whatever the load on the battery 
Change the battery the same problem does exist and function efficiently dynamo has been said to me that all the Korean auto and Shirakawa Speaks by the same problem Is this true ???!! I hope that I might Advantagious I get bored of this problem


----------

